# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Iphone/Facebook

## valoni_sp4

Pershendetje .          *HTC Touch apo iphone ?*

Me pelqen qe kem ca opinione ne lidhje me kto dy te lartepermendurit ;
ne cilin do te kishit investuar per te bler  dhe per qfar do te ishit  krenuar qe keni  ne te , mundesishte edhe qa i mungon !  

Ju Falenderit

Valoni_sp4

----------


## Diesel Industry

Iphone nuk ka rivale per mendimin tim... plus qe ksuhton vetem400$ dhe duke shfrytezuar super-euron i bie te kesh nje "ulje cmimi" gati 40%.....

----------


## Force-Intruder

Lere iphone. Kenaqesine e HTC Touch dhe windows mobile 6 do ta ndjesh kur ta fillosh ta perdoresh. Supergama e gjere e programve perfshin gjithshka qe mund te te kete shkuar mendja ndonjehere te kesh ne PPC. Kufizimi eshte vetem imagjinata jote.. eshte njesoj sikur te kesh PC ne pellembe te dores. 
iphone pervec skinimit te bukur (dhe memorjes ndoshta) nuk ka as edhe nje avantazh te vetem.
Gjeje pak... per WM6 ka skin iphone sa te duash nqs do te kesh te njejten pamje ekrani si iphone.
Mendo per aplikacionet Office, Antivirus, Zip/rar, Media player nga me te ndryshmit, Liri per te instaluar browserin qe preferon, mjete programimi, aplikacione per p2p, file sharing, msm live messenger + te gjithe messengeret e tjere te mundshem, download accelerators, ebook readers, kompatibilitet i integruar me vistan; me sistemet e tjera nepermjet Active Sync, opsione navigacioni global nepermjet GPS. Hapja e cdo formati te mundshem video dhe audio nepermjet instalimi codecs... etj etj
Screw iphone

----------


## Diesel Industry

Mos e shiko kaq ngushte Force  :buzeqeshje:   nuk e shava HTC ,e kam qejf dhe vete bile.
Por ke mbajtur ndonjehere ne dore nje i-phone?Mua me eshte dhene rasti me nje te zhbllokuar....Iphone vetem si objekt eshte nje veper arti me vete,pa hyre fare ne ca di te beje. Ndjesia qe te krijon kur e veritit :P nuk ma mer mendja se eshte e njejta me ate te HTC apo jo....
HTC eshte nje palmar shume i mire madje, por si shume smartfone te tjere...te gjithve i instalohen antiviruse,mediaplyer,messenger etj etj etj kshuqe s'eshte se ka ndonje gje qe te lere pa mend.....
Per mendimin tim ne te tilla raste eshte detaji qe ben diferencen dhe jo funksioni... Per sa kohe flasim per nje telefon dhe jo kompjueter,duhet te marim parasysh se ralle fare(per te mos thene asnjehere) kemi per ti perdorur ato funksionet shtese qe kane, jo Zip/Rar...pdf reader etj . Eshte laptopi per kto gjera.
Detaj jo i anashkalushem,HTC Touch kushton me shume se iPhone. ABSURDE per mendimin tim,gati ofendim per nje kryeveper te teknologjise po te shikojme se ca di te beje ai telefon.
iPhone midis te tjerash eshte EDHE telefon ... le ta mbyllim kshu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

As njeri, as tjetri  :pa dhembe: !

Nokia N95 8GB! Love it, can't get enough of it  :buzeqeshje: !  (Bile e mer forumin xham edhe ne pune  :ngerdheshje: .)

Plus qe eshte "unlocked" me sim, dhe punon ne US e ne Europe, rrezik dhe ne hene lol.

----------


## Lioness

PS: 5 megapixel camera, lente Carl Zeiss, GPS etj etj etj (vetem nene e babe s'ka brenda lol per ne emigrantet, por mund t'i filmosh ne nje ore video non-stop.)

----------


## helios

Sa kushton ky Luaneshe? Ma thuaj n'dollar se me euro e llogaris vete.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> PS: 5 megapixel camera, lente Carl Zeiss, GPS etj etj etj (vetem nene e babe s'ka brenda lol per ne emigrantet, por mund t'i filmosh ne nje ore video non-stop.)


 :ngerdheshje:  Seria N deri tani ka qene e mrekullueshme... Kam nderru dy telefona nga kjo seri N70 dhe N92. Ky qe thua ti eshte xhevahir ne vete.
Megjithate kam porosit nje E90 nga Dubai... 3.15 MP ... lentet nuk jane Zeiss,
Po ka nje procesor ARM 330 Mhz, GPS built-in pervec te tjerave dhe nje ekran me rezolucion fantastik prej 800x352 pixel.
800 USD nuk eshte cmim i keq duke pat parsysh qe ketu doli mbi 100.000 leke si fillim.

----------


## Lioness

> Seria N deri tani ka qene e mrekullueshme... Kam nderru dy telefona nga kjo seri N70 dhe N92. Ky qe thua ti eshte xhevahir ne vete.
> Megjithate kam porosit nje E90 nga Dubai... 3.15 MP ... lentet nuk jane Zeiss,
> Po ka nje procesor ARM 330 Mhz, GPS built-in pervec te tjerave dhe nje ekran me rezolucion fantastik prej 800x352 pixel.
> 800 USD nuk eshte cmim i keq duke pat parsysh qe ketu doli mbi 100.000 leke si fillim.


Ncncnc 800 USD per nje cel inferior te Nokia N95 8GB?  Ndrysho porosine pa qene vone  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Lioness

> ju u ka lan menja 
> 
> nuk blej telefon ma te shtrenjte se $100 ta di se bohet nami


Ne fakt nga te miat vetem $200 pagova, pjesa tjeter eshte dhurate nga prinderit per ditelindje lol.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Ncncnc 800 USD per nje cel inferior te Nokia N95 8GB?  Ndrysho porosine pa qene vone .


LoL.. pse hun inferior ?  E vetmja gje inferiore eshte camera. MicroSD ka 8 GB + vete telefoni ka edhe built in 128 MB te tjera. Ekrani eshte 800 pix. Dmth web browsing eshte superior. Ate cameran me Zeiss lents e kam zili me thene te drejten, po dicak e tille mund te sakrifikohet duke patur parasysh sa bukur duket ne dore dhe full keyboard.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lioness

> LoL.. pse hun inferior ?  E vetmja gje inferiore eshte camera. MicroSD ka 8 GB + vete telefoni ka edhe built in 128 MB te tjera. Ekrani eshte 800 pix. Dmth web browsing eshte superior. Ate cameran me Zeiss lents e kam zili me thene te drejten, po dicak e tille mund te sakrifikohet duke patur parasysh sa bukur duket ne dore dhe full keyboard.


Nqs do doja full keyboard, mar laptopin tim VAYO verdalle lol.  

Nejse nejse, Nokia N series mbeten "kings" te celulareve.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Nqs do doja full keyboard, mar laptopin tim VAYO verdalle lol.  
> Nejse nejse, Nokia N series mbeten "kings" te celulareve.


Nuk kam pare ndonjehere njeri me koke-forte...!  :ngerdheshje:  Lere "VAIO-n" menjane, po flasim per celulare. Ta thashe qe jam per vete fans i Nseries po edhe ky E90 nuk ka te share. Ne fakt eshte i madh...OK. Po une keta celularet e vegjel i kam urryer gjithmone. Une kam 3 cope per momentin LoL.. e di qe jane shume.
N70 music edition, iPaq (pocket PC) dhe Nokia Communicator.
Nuk di ke do te le per E90 po ka shume mundesi te nderroj Communicator per Communicator.
N95 eshte brilant.. nuk kam cfare te them. Po te kisha mundesi do te kisha nderruar N70 me ate... por po fillon te behet sport shume i shtrenjte. 
Nesje, e mbajtsh gezuar. Po tu desh ndonje program... fishkelle   :shkelje syri:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O cuna sa jane cmimet ktu ne shqipri per keto n series , Ne vecanti 95?

----------


## Lioness

> Nuk kam pare ndonjehere njeri me koke-forte...!


S'paskemi debatuar ne tema te tjera ndaj s'me njeh  :pa dhembe: .




> Lere "VAIO-n" menjane, po flasim per celulare. Ta thashe qe jam per vete fans i Nseries po edhe ky E90 nuk ka te share. Ne fakt eshte i madh...OK. Po une keta celularet e vegjel i kam urryer gjithmone. Une kam 3 cope per momentin LoL.. e di qe jane shume.
> N70 music edition, iPaq (pocket PC) dhe Nokia Communicator.
> Nuk di ke do te le per E90 po ka shume mundesi te nderroj Communicator per Communicator.
> N95 eshte brilant.. nuk kam cfare te them. Po te kisha mundesi do te kisha nderruar N70 me ate... por po fillon te behet sport shume i shtrenjte. 
> Nesje, e mbajtsh gezuar. Po tu desh ndonje program... fishkelle


Nuk e kam pare E90 me thene te drejten, por duke pasur parasysh keyboard mendova se ishte i madh, ndaj dhe isha kondra lol.  
Por sic thashe me siper NSeries cfare do qofshin jane me te miret, sidomos ne funksionet specifike te tyre.  Ndaj i mbajtsh gezuar dhe ti lol.  Dhe flm paraprakisht per oferten  :buzeqeshje: .

Ditmir une nuk i di cmimet ne Shqiperi.  Im vella qe po ben lobby t'i dergoj celularin tim lool, me tha qe e kishte pare Nokia N95 8GB ne nje vitrine 1200 dollare.  Ndoshta me genjeu qe t'i dergoj timin, se cmimi eshte pothuajse dyfishi i cmimit ne US, por dhe s'do cuditesha me cmimet atje.

----------


## eni_

e di qe mundet te mos iu pelqeje si ide, ose mund te jete pak jashte-teme, por un kam nje celulari Sony Ericsson w880i, dhe me pelqen goxha. Ndoshta nuk eshte aq i avancuar sa ato me siper por funksionin e celularit e kryen shume mire, [dhe walkman-in, ajo W para tregon WALKMAN  :ngerdheshje:  ]. Per me teper eshte aq i holle sa humb ne xhepin e pantallonave..   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> ... me tha qe e kishte pare Nokia N95 8GB ne nje vitrine 1200 dollare.


Nuk me kane zene syri N95 ne qarkullim per momentin. Sidoqofte vellai mund te kete te drejte sepse mund te dali ne fillim te 100.000 lekshi si paraardhesit.

----------


## McLonni

edhe me shume i jap vler HTC TOUCH FLO.

----------


## McLonni

edhe une me mire e gjej vetem me nje HTC Touch FLO

E then kte ngase ka gati dy vite qe perdori Qtek 9100 , sisteem opertiv WMobile 5 .
E mira e ktij eshte qe je gjithnje i freskuar me programet qe vertet ja vlen ti perdoresh  dhe e mira eshte qe ja del ti shkarkosh ne net  dhe per fat te mire jane te shumte . kurse  sa i perket HTC eshte edhe me i lehet edhe me i vogel dhe  ka si sistem operativ WM6-shin.
po une o ju kisha lute juve , dine dikush nga ju se a eshte  e mundur te gjej ne merkatin evropian HTC Touch-in me ngjyre te BARDH .
Ju falenderit . McLonni .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une per vete kam pare ne Tirane te nje filial i TeCom dhe te I famshmi $

----------

